# Ariens ST30LE ?



## Red89gt (May 25, 2011)

I am a new guy on your forum and hoping I can find some information.

Looking for a snow thrower for next season and I found a local sale of a Ariens ST30LE 30" deluxe 305cc machine. I have been on this site and all over google looking for feedback and reviews of this model with minimal success.
The owner bought it at Home Depot for $1299 + tax and is selling for $950 due to they are leaving the Chicagoland area permanently and will no longer need its service. It was used 6 times per the owner and it doesn't even have any scratches on it, basically like new.

Does anyone on here have this model and can offer any insight of the quality, performance, etc. of this model?
Any opinions on the $950 price?

Struggling if I should buy it or not. This guy is firm on the $950 and has some offers pending but I am sure he will take the offers before lugging it out of state. If there are other options I am all ears based on your experiences.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Seems almost full price is kind of high for this time of year, especially if he is desperate to get rid of it. Also Ariens made some minor improvements for the 2012 models coming out soon. See this link:
- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - • View topic - 2012 Ariens Snothros


----------



## Red89gt (May 25, 2011)

Awesome, thank you for the reply, the 2012 improvements are something I will pay the difference for since this discount just isn't deep enough.


----------

